# we would like to make this bulletin as diversified as our parishoners



## mlaurag

I am in charge of our church bulletin and would like to include our pilipino community. If there is anyone that can help me translate the following in tagalog, I would really appreciated. "Welcome Pilipino community, we would like to make this bulletin as diversified as our parishoners, so if there is suggestions or you would like to add anything that could benefit this great community, please call me at:" Thank you

Moderator Note:
Split from this thread.


----------



## Wacky...

*Pagbati sa inyo*, sambayanang Pilipino. Ang bulletin na ito ay ibig naming gawing *iba-iba* na katulad ng ating mga parokyano, kaya kung may nais kayong imungkahi, o may nais idagdag, para sa kabutihan ng ating sambayanan, mangyaring tawagan ako sa [mga numerong ito]: ...

_Pagbati sa inyo - _since there is no Filipino word for "welcome," I chose to write these words which literally mean "greetings to you."
_iba-iba_ - the English word "diversify" is kind of hard to translate into Filipino specially, because of the fact that it is a verb, so "iba-iba" just means "diverse."

Translating something into Filipino is actually not that easy. To be honest, it is just as hard for me as translating from Filipino to English and I used the dictionary to work on this one. Probably, it could have been easier if I were a Filipino writer or if I read a lot of Filipino texts. It's a pity that most of the books that we have here in the Philippines are written in English.
Anyway, I advise you to wait for another translation attempt. I assume that a lot of Filipinos would be reading that in your bulletin. Well, perhaps a little paraphrasing would do or, at least wait for other Filipinos to approve my translations.


----------



## pharabus

I think this probably a seperate topic, however would you not use "*Mabuhay*" as welcome?


----------



## Wacky...

Yeah, this _should _be in a separate thread, I think.

Use "mabuhay?" Then I would place it at the bottom of the note.
"we would like to.....
.....please call me at:
Maraming salamat! *Mabuhay* kayong mga Pilipino!"

It would sound a bit odd if you put it at the beginning. It cannot really be used as "welcome" since it is often used as interjection, roughly equivalent to the spanish "viva."

Reading my translation once more, I think that "gawing iba-iba na katulad ng ating mga parokyano" does not make a clear sense. I'll try to think of another way to write it.


----------



## pusong_pinoy

Wacky,

Wow, great translation.  The only thing I might change is the very last line after "sambayanan" to read, "...sambayanan _ay maaari po lamang na_ tawagan ako."

or

"...sambayanan, _ako ay inyong maaari po lamang na_ tawagan."

Often in instructional texts, such as waiting rooms in doctors' offices, etc., "please" is translated as "maaari po lamang".

Also, I agree with your use of _bati_ for the greeting.


----------



## mlaurag

Thank you all for your help, and thank  you Wacky for taking the time and effort in writing what I hope will be taken by the pilipino community as a great gesture from our church. May you have a wonderful week.
mlaurag


----------



## Wacky...

Yes, pusong_pinoy, I agree with "maaari po lamang."

The "ay" in "sambayanan _ay_ maaari po lamang na tawagan ako" could be dropped and be replaced with a comma. Works better that way.
In "...sambayanan, ako ay inyong maaari po lamang na tawagan," there's a problem with the word order. Instead, "...sambayanan, ako ay maaari po lamang na tawagan..." Yeah, the Filipino word order is sometimes confusing.

Note:
_*Mangyari*_ is a word used in formal requests and is always directed to a group of people.
On the other hand, *maaari po lamang* is used to express a suggestion.

Now that you remind me of the word _po,_ I think it would be nice to write the whole note like this:
"Pagbati _po_ sa inyo, sambayanang Pilipino. Ang bulletin _po_ng ito ay ibig _po_ naming gawing iba-iba na katulad _po_ ng ating mga parokyano, kaya kung may nais _po _kayong imungkahi, o may nais _po_ng idagdag, para _po_ sa kabutihan ng ating sambayanan, mangyari _po_ng tawagan ako sa [mga numerong ito]: ..."

Now it sounds, not only formal but, humble.


----------



## mlaurag

Wacky you are truly an angel! Thank you for your precious time and your much needed help, God Bless!

mlaurag


----------

